#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Sea erosion and coastal Protection in environmental engineering  pdf download

## akansha gupta

It will be the lack of  sub-aerial landmass into a sea or lake due to natural processes such as  waves, winds and tides, or even due to human interference. While the  effects of waves, currents, tides and wind are primary natural factors  that influence the coast the other aspects eroding the coastline  include: the sand sources and sinks, changes in relative sea level,  geomorphological characteristics of the shore and sand, etc. other  anthropological effects that trigger beach erosion are: construction of  artificial structures, mining of beach sand, offshore dredging, or  building of dams or rivers.





  Similar Threads: ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Power generation by coastal sea waves

----------

